# riding while pregnant (I know it's been discussed before)



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

So i've read a few threads here about riding while pregnant, but it's more personal for me now, as I just found out I'm about 3&1/2 weeks pregnant  

I was planning to still do some riding, non technical taking it easy. Was planning a ride with my sister in-law and husband tomorrow. She told a friend (who's had 3 kids) and then called me back and said they didn't think I should ride until I'm past 12 weeks. Now my husband's worried.

What do you guys think? What are your experiences?

thanks,
pfunk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

non technical and taking it easy...? Why not, I certainly don't know any more than your sister's friend. If you hadn't found out you were pregnant, you'd still be going, right? Is there any medical basis for such a recommendation to not go? If there were issues predisposing you to miscarriage, THEN I'd be concerned. My cycles were so wacky I never knew until I was about 6 weeks or so each time. 

I am not a doctor and don't play one on TV. 

What I find really annoying is that people don't even know you and want to give out unsolicited advice. People think you are public property when you are pregnant.Complete strangers will say, "are you sure you should be doing that?" So, just be prepared for that. The best defense is a good offense: educate yourself and your partner about the physiology of pregnancy, and find a md/ob/midwife that supports your philosophy as much as possible, and tell the rest of them to go to hell.**

Congrats, by the way!!!

formica


**everyone else is ranting this week, just joining in.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, I don't know you- I'm a complete stranger who would like to give some unsolicited advice because when you're pregnant, you're public property, you know. Oh, also, I'm not a medical expert in any way, shape or form, nor can I speak from personal experience.

I say, ride like there's TWO people pedaling 

**CONGRATULATIONS!!**


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Ok at the risk of bringing up an uncomfortable subject let me just add something.

I say go for the ride. Its estimated that 30% of all pregnancies spontaneously terminate in the very early months just because of genetic mistakes and riding a bike is not going to change that. You can lie in bed for months and lose it, or ride like a maniac and lose it. The bike riding is not going to change the course of the pregnancy barring a humongoid crash. A pox to those who tell you not to ride! I would stay off those teeter totters and big drops though, missy.

edit: this is for early, first trimester stuff. If you OB diagnoses a condition that might preclude riding, or if you start spotting, then hold off until furthur advised.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Ok at the risk of bringing up an uncomfortable subject let me just add something.
> 
> I say go for the ride. Its estimated that 30% of all pregnancies spontaneously terminate in the very early months just because of genetic mistakes and riding a bike is not going to change that. You can lie in bed for months and lose it, or ride like a maniac and lose it. The bike riding is not going to change the course of the pregnancy barring a humongoid crash. A pox to those who tell you not to ride! I would stay off those teeter totters and big drops though, missy.


thanks Impy. You know, I was thinking the same thing (about the whole, if it's going to happen it's going to happen thing). It's good to hear from somebody that knows what their talking about though.

Guess I didn't make Coe either


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*public property*



formica said:


> What I find really annoying is that people don't even know you and want to give out unsolicited advice. People think you are public property when you are pregnant.Complete strangers will say, "are you sure you should be doing that?" So, just be prepared for that. .


No kidding. When my sister was pregnant, she really missed the taste of beer. Once at a party, she had a non alchoholic beer, and somebody started lecturing her. "Don't you realize that there could be a miniscule trace of alchohol in that!"

Then again, if I saw a pregnant woman smoking, I'd probably pass judgment


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

pfunk said:


> So i've read a few threads here about riding while pregnant, but it's more personal for me now, as I just found out I'm about 3&1/2 weeks pregnant
> 
> I was planning to still do some riding, non technical taking it easy. Was planning a ride with my sister in-law and husband tomorrow. She told a friend (who's had 3 kids) and then called me back and said they didn't think I should ride until I'm past 12 weeks. Now my husband's worried.
> 
> ...


One of my wife's doctors who specializes in difficult pregnancies said exercise, fitness and the epidural are among g-d's greatest gifts to women and babies. My wife rode with common sense up until giving birth with one pregnancy, and until the physics of twins made it a no way the next time. My wife stopped the single track challenges about the time she stated to show, but kept riding moderate trails and on pavement. Our advice is temper all of your expectations until you there is child in your arms.

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

bitflogger said:


> One of my wife's doctors who specializes in difficult pregnancies said exercise, fitness and the epidural are among g-d's greatest gifts to women and babies. My wife rode with common sense up until giving birth with one pregnancy, and until the physics of twins made it a no way the next time. My wife stopped the single track challenges about the time she stated to show, but kept riding moderate trails and on pavement. Our advice is temper all of your expectations until you there is child in your arms.
> 
> Good luck and all the best.


Right on.

The spin instructor at my gym is like 7 months preggers. She's awesome.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

pfunk said:


> No kidding. When my sister was pregnant, she really missed the taste of beer. Once at a party, she had a non alchoholic beer, and somebody started lecturing her. "Don't you realize that there could be a miniscule trace of alchohol in that!"
> 
> Then again, if I saw a pregnant woman smoking, I'd probably pass judgment


LOL. when I was pregnant with #1, there was a city bike path behind the house. I knew they had sprayed and mowed back there, but I decided to go for a walk anyway. We ran into some acqaintances with some other people, and this lady I didn't know starts telling me that they've sprayed down there. " Yes, I know." She puts her hand on my body and tries to get me going OFF the bike path, saying " you really shouldn't be down here". wtf? Who put her in charge? I got in her face and told her in no uncertain terms that I was an intelligent person capable of making my OWN decisions and I didn't need her to tell me what to do..." My kids turned out ok, btw,


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry but i lurk over here sometimes. the only thing i can remember from my health and such classes is that you have to be aware of your body temp. and dont crash


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*cool*



pfunk said:


> So i've read a few threads here about riding while pregnant, but it's more personal for me now, as I just found out I'm about 3&1/2 weeks pregnant
> 
> I was planning to still do some riding, non technical taking it easy. Was planning a ride with my sister in-law and husband tomorrow. She told a friend (who's had 3 kids) and then called me back and said they didn't think I should ride until I'm past 12 weeks. Now my husband's worried.
> 
> ...


congrats..


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks



jrm said:


> congrats..


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah! Congrats pfunk!*

you one knocked up mama!

What you gonna name him/her?

Marla
Chris King
Phil Wood


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Impy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Ok at the risk of bringing up an uncomfortable subject let me just add something.
> 
> ...


Impy has it down pat, talk to your OB & ignore most all other advice.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

First of all, congratulations!

Second, listen to your body. Mine told me when to stop before the doc did. You don't need to be "superwoman" but you need to keep your sanity and health.

Thirdly, listen to you OBGYN, as long as they don't have archaic practices, they will be a great help to you as far as fitness goes.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

*no advice here*

just congratuations.

congrats!


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

A riser bar & tall stem are your friends, per NuMexDonna's experience. Add some height to your cockpit so you can still breathe as you begin to get bigger. That baby is gonna be taking up room where your diaphragm would normally be able to expand, and riding in a more upright posture will help. Good luck,
- Joe


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Congrats to you and Scott!!


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Congratulations!!*

Good luck and I hope you have an easy, joyful pregnancy. 
I believe people think you suddenly turn into a fragile flower then. I haven't even gone off the pill yet and people are trying to make sure I am not going to ride. As long as the body and doctor give a thumbs I hope you have fun. I imagine some of the same people who think ladies shouldn't be playing in the mud and getting scratched / bruised up do have dizzy spells when you tell them you will be riding pregnant


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*have we met?*



Dude said:


> Congrats to you and Scott!!


just curious, since you knew my husband's name.

thanks for the congrats, either way


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*heading your way*



little b said:


> just congratuations.
> 
> congrats!


You're still in Austin, aren't you? We'll be moving to your neck of the woods end of next month. We'll be 70 miles nw of austin (mostly north) and 20-30 miles west of fort hood. Hope we'll get to meet and ride together eventually. I've heard a lot about you (good things of course  ).

pfunk


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats!

My wife didn't ride at all during pregnancy because the doc said NO based on issues in the past. She was very disappointed, but we made up for it with lots of hiking, and in the process, discovered some great non-rideable trails 10 minutes from our house. She was back on the bike @ 6 weeks after baby came - when the doc gave the thumbs up she came home and said "I'M GOING RIDING!!!"

Like everyone else says - listen to your body and your doc and do what's right! 

ScottN


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry I'm so late on this, but CONGRATS! Enjoy! Get a good laugh at the crazy people suddenly so concerned that didn't care only a couple weeks ago! Unless the Doc says no way, ride anyway!

I'm 23 weeks preg and got the bike out once this week... have been walking/hiking or at the gym the other days. Tomorrow I'll be out riding again in the morning before it gets hot. I'm just doing what my body tells me it can, which in my case boils down to no massive hill pushing, no technical stuff, no riding in a heatwave. 

Baby has been thumping around in the indoor pool for weeks, and everyone from family to midwife to OB are commenting about how active he or she seems already. I suppose it's no accident given the genes.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*so, what about max heartrate*

I've done a bit of reading, and most sources list a max heart rate of 140 during pregnancy. I bought a heart rate monitor so I could be aware.

Went for a short (and I mean short!) ride yesterday, and quickly figured out that I can't do much of anything without hitting 140. I did a third of the ride I was planning, because I was stoping so much a waiting for my heart rate to come down. I hit 140 on the flat pavement on the way to the park!

So is this just a general guideline for really out of shape people? I know I'll have to tone it down, but it seemed quite rediculous to me. Didn't feel like I even got a work out. If I'd ridden any slower, I would have fallen over!


----------



## CarolinaGrl (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats. From what I've read, you shouldn't get above 75 percent of your max heart rate. I don't think it's a set number since everyone has a different max rate. I've also read too that as long as you feel OK and don't overheat, it shouldn't be a problem. Good luck!


----------



## JanT (Feb 4, 2004)

I think as long as you ride on trails where you aren't going to have a body altering wreck, or on the road, the exercise will be good for you. Back in the early 80's, I jogged through both of my children's pregnancy up until the last couple days. People stared at me alot, but my doctors all said I was very strong and healthy for the delivery because of the jogging. However, my experience has been that you need that great conditioning to get by AFTER the baby comes. Best wishes to you, hubby, and baby.


----------



## TreeSaw (Jun 29, 2005)

pfunk said:


> I've done a bit of reading, and most sources list a max heart rate of 140 during pregnancy. I bought a heart rate monitor so I could be aware.
> 
> Went for a short (and I mean short!) ride yesterday, and quickly figured out that I can't do much of anything without hitting 140. I did a third of the ride I was planning, because I was stoping so much a waiting for my heart rate to come down. I hit 140 on the flat pavement on the way to the park!
> 
> So is this just a general guideline for really out of shape people? I know I'll have to tone it down, but it seemed quite rediculous to me. Didn't feel like I even got a work out. If I'd ridden any slower, I would have fallen over!


Talk to you Dr. I had read the same thing and was worried about my heart rate. He did a bunch of calculations and figured out that my heart rate could be higher than 140 without harming me or my baby. Definately talk to your Drs. they are the experts. Luckily one of the midwives/OBs in my office is a triathlete and trained throughout her pregnancies without any difficulty. So far (at 10 weeks) I am riding, healthy and happy with none of the first trimester morning sickness or fatigue!!!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

OK, could you do me a HUGE favor and try to find out how she calced this? I'm curious as to what formula she plugged numbers through.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

pfunk said:


> So i've read a few threads here about riding while pregnant, but it's more personal for me now, as I just found out I'm about 3&1/2 weeks pregnant
> 
> I was planning to still do some riding, non technical taking it easy. Was planning a ride with my sister in-law and husband tomorrow. She told a friend (who's had 3 kids) and then called me back and said they didn't think I should ride until I'm past 12 weeks. Now my husband's worried.
> 
> ...


My partner's mom commuted by bike until the day before the birth of her first child.

My partner rode fairly frequently (on the road, she has a balance disorder which necessitates three wheels) during her pregnancy, but it became too uncomfortable in the last months. Different people carry differently


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*most likely computed 75%*MHR*



verslowrdr said:


> OK, could you do me a HUGE favor and try to find out how she calced this? I'm curious as to what formula she plugged numbers through.


You compute max heart rate based on a rough formula:
http://www.sarkproducts.com/maximum_heart_rate.htm discusses the variables. 
Here's an excerpt with the simplistic formula:
"The simple formula: Take 220 and minus your age which is accurate to approximately +15 BPM. You then take that number and multiply it by .75 - .85, which will give you your percentages of 75% -- 85% of your Max. HR"

This just doesn't work well. This site:
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/moser9.htm
has a formula called the Karvonen formula in a calculator that will give you a much more reasonable number. For me, using my pregnancy stats, I'd get 138 with the 1st formula and 154 with the second. The first is bogus for me, for sure. I can get up over that when going downhill if it's technical enough.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

MidAtlanticXCer said:


> ... This just doesn't work well. This site:
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/moser9.htm
> has a formula called the Karvonen formula in a calculator that will give you a much more reasonable number. For me, using my pregnancy stats, I'd get 138 with the 1st formula and 154 with the second. The first is bogus for me, for sure. I can get up over that when going downhill if it's technical enough.


THANK YOU. Much like you, I get 140 with the first and 153 with the second. I think it's because my resting heart rate is low (NOT from uber-fitness, just genetic from my mom's side- grandpa and uncle have actually been hospitalized for episodes of abnormally low HR). I had tried to ask a question over in the training forum a few weeks ago hoping I could get some feedback as to which calculation was more accurate... and it sounds like the Karvonen results might be more useful.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> She puts her hand on my body and tries to get me going OFF the bike path, saying " you really shouldn't be down here". wtf? Who put her in charge? I got in her face and told her in no uncertain terms that I was an intelligent person capable of making my OWN decisions and I didn't need her to tell me what to do..."


O. M. G. I have quite the mental image of the aftermath of this... 

One of my college buddies had a similar thing happen to her in the grocery store. Total stranger came up & started rubbing her very pregnant belly. College buddy was something like a level 3 black belt & did a major takedown on the woman. I highly recommend this course of action if you have the ability.

gabrielle


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL!!! The things people say and do to pregnant women is really incredible.... even MORE incredible when you consider that the nearly toxic hormonal stew can render said gravid female into something potentially mean enough to make even hardened criminals run for cover crying. 

Lately I've gotten so mad about stuff I'd normally ignore that I thought random objects around me would just burst into flames with the telekinetic energy.


----------

